# How can I convert only Audio from any video file??



## prasoooon (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

I have HDTV which can only play almost all video formats but there is a limitation to audio formats...So I can't watch the movies which is in AC3 format (I think).Means Video keeps playing but there is no audio.
So, I want any software or method to convert only audio not video i.e video must be untouched and audio must be convert to any format eg.mp3,aac etc.
Any... guys...??...


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 23, 2016)

Can ur HDTV play mkv and mp4 files?

if yes, look for MKVextract and MKVmerge bcs then u can just extract the contain of the mkv file, convert the audio and re-compile it all into a mkv file.

I do this myself a lot just converting the audio from wav or another uncompressed format to like mp3, aac or smth like that depends on if it's 2.0, 5.1 and so on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2016)

A DLNA server should be able to convert the audio on the fly to a format the TV can accept.  My receiver can only handle audio and, when playing videos (e.g. MP4), it converts the audio layer to MP3.  The source would stay AC3 and your HDTV would have to support DLNA.


----------



## bobodori (Feb 23, 2016)

Avidemux,from Klite video conversion pack.I'ts free.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

XMedia Recode: http://www.xmedia-recode.de/en/download.html

You can tell it to copy the video and just convert the audio to whatever format you like.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 23, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> XMedia Recode: http://www.xmedia-recode.de/en/download.html
> 
> You can tell it to copy the video and just convert the audio to whatever format you like.



Just about to recommend this very tool.


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to all, I tried avidemux....Its good n easy....But i will try them all and compare which one takes less time.


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 24, 2016)

One more thing(question)
As we all know when we download n play some movies even that says 1080p or 720p resolution....N when we check and realised that were actually encoded in 1280x536 (something like that) resolution. So by the time playing these they were not cover the entire screen of tv/monitor(I tried 32 or 43 inch hdtv) .
So how can we do this to watch movies in full size without zooming or without those black spaces on top and bottom.
I tried converting from video converters with full resolution,it takes so much time to convert exactly 1080p/720p resolution and also size increased to almost 3x/4x/5x of that one.
So is there any way to convert/change the only the part of resolution without encode the entire movies in a quick way.
Again Thanks to all.


----------



## Protagonist (Feb 24, 2016)

Simplest ans is to get a wider aspect retio screen or convert the video to fit the aspect ratio you want though that will shade some qualit.

Essentialy the video was made like that in a specific aspect retio eg it is a 16:9 and you are using a 16:10 screen, if so the cinema bars will be there by defult


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 24, 2016)

Protagonist said:


> Simplest ans is to get a wider aspect retio screen or convert the video to fit the aspect ratio you want though that will shade some qualit.
> 
> Essentialy the video was made like that in a specific aspect retio eg it is a 16:9 and you are using a 16:10 screen, if so the cinema bars will be there by defult


No, i have Two 1080p hdtv both set to 16:9. If I convert the video to fit the aspect ratio, it will take hours to convert to 720p, that is the problem.


----------

